# 622 to 922 upgrade - I have a few questions.



## craig8868

I am thinking of taking the plunge and upgrading my 622 for the 922. 

A few questions for the many knowledgeable folks here:

1. Is the slingbox feature alone enough to upgrade? 
2. Can I take my EHD that I use with my 622 and hook it up to the 922 and watch my recorded shows?
3. Can I watch "live" tv from my computer or phone or is just recorded shows.
4. Do I really need a technician to install the 922? I am going to assume you hook up to the dish and also to my home network. How hard can that be?

I think that is all I have for now!
Thanks
Craig


----------



## olguy

craig8868 said:


> I am thinking of taking the plunge and upgrading my 622 for the 922.
> 
> A few questions for the many knowledgeable folks here:
> 
> 1. Is the slingbox feature alone enough to upgrade?


That wasn't why I did it. It's nice though, when the Dish website is working correctly. I have watched a bit on my laptop out on the patio.


> 2. Can I take my EHD that I use with my 622 and hook it up to the 922 and watch my recorded shows?


Currently you can transfer from the EHD to the 922 but not the other direction and you can't view from the EHD. As with other Dish projects it's coming "soon"


> 3. Can I watch "live" tv from my computer or phone or is just recorded shows.


Yes, you can watch live or recorded.


> 4. Do I really need a technician to install the 922? I am going to assume you hook up to the dish and also to my home network. How hard can that be?


I think Dish requires an install. In my case it was the installers first 922. It really isn't difficult. As you say, unplug the old and plug in the new. The only problem encountered was the tech had to replace my Netgear ethernet/power line adapter at my router with a Slinglink. It then connected right away. Just be prepared for the 922 to take several hours to get everything downloaded. The sling function on mine was working within 3 or 4 hours but the Search function took a lot longer.

And I'm glad I upgraded. The 922 GUI is growing on me and I really like the space on the 1T HD. And the Search is a lot better than the 622 also.

And if you currently use or plan on using OTA be sure to order the OTA module.


----------



## craig8868

thanks for the response/answers. I setup an install for Wed.


----------



## reybie

craig8868 said:


> thanks for the response/answers. I setup an install for Wed.


Did you have to renew your contract? I've been out of contract for a while.


----------



## olguy

reybie said:


> Did you have to renew your contract? I've been out of contract for a while.


I was still in contract but had to agree to a new 2 year. I think that's a requirement for any upgrade3 now. Could be wrong. Have been once or twice


----------



## craig8868

yes, I had to to sign up for a 24 month contract


----------



## knealy

I was one of the first to get the 922 and am sorry I did. I has less functionality than the 622 and I find the new interface annoying. You can purchase a Slingbox and get the same functionality for remote viewing, AND Sling will actually help you, which they won't for the 922. If you have a problem with SlingLoaded, Dish will send you to Sling, and Sling will send you to Dish. Great fun.

You can no longer use your old remotes, and you can't select menu items by number keys on the new remote. You can't set up a universal remote because the 922 only accept UHF input for controlling it. Oddly, the remote will control other IR devices, but not the 922, so there's no way to program third party remotes to control it. What were they thinking???

The response of moving ahead a day at a time on the EPG is very sluggish. Editing timers is more complicated. Even just playing a recording is convoluted. When you click on a recording you get the choice to Start Over, Info, or Delete, but NOT PLAY? What were they thinking?? If you want to resume viewing from where you left off, you have to hit the Play button on the remote.

Try changing a recording from a single event to a series. Basically you have to delete the first one and create a new one. Try changing the time for a recording. In fact try setting up a manual timer. I still haven't found a way to do that.

I could go on, but frankly I think the 922 for all its flash and promise is a huge disappointment.


----------



## HotRod19579

knealy said:


> I was one of the first to get the 922 and am sorry I did. I has less functionality than the 622 and I find the new interface annoying. You can purchase a Slingbox and get the same functionality for remote viewing, AND Sling will actually help you, which they won't for the 922. If you have a problem with SlingLoaded, Dish will send you to Sling, and Sling will send you to Dish. Great fun.
> 
> You can no longer use your old remotes, and you can't select menu items by number keys on the new remote. You can't set up a universal remote because the 922 only accept UHF input for controlling it. Oddly, the remote will control other IR devices, but not the 922, so there's no way to program third party remotes to control it. What were they thinking???
> 
> The response of moving ahead a day at a time on the EPG is very sluggish. Editing timers is more complicated. Even just playing a recording is convoluted. When you click on a recording you get the choice to Start Over, Info, or Delete, but NOT PLAY? What were they thinking?? If you want to resume viewing from where you left off, you have to hit the Play button on the remote.
> 
> Try changing a recording from a single event to a series. Basically you have to delete the first one and create a new one. Try changing the time for a recording. In fact try setting up a manual timer. I still haven't found a way to do that.
> 
> I could go on, but frankly I think the 922 for all its flash and promise is a huge disappointment.


You are incorrect about not being able to use your older remotes. I have a programmable remote, MX-850, and it worked without any changes after upgrading from the 722 to the 922. You must go into the settings menu of the 922 and enable the IR feature of the 922.

I do agree with you about the lost functionality as compared to the 722/622. You can no longer set timers by name. The program must be present in the guide in order to set timers. I used to have a timer set for "CSI" and that one timer would record all of the CSI shows. Now you must have one timer per program. 
You can't copy to the EHD but you can copy from it but it has issues and you have to constantly disconnect and reconnect the EHD to overcome the errors.
Although others will disagree, I don't like all of the large icons. It is like Windows Explorer with the large icon setting. They need an option like Windows Explorer to allow for a details setting.


----------



## l8er

knealy said:


> .... I think the 922 for all its flash and promise is a huge disappointment.


 FWIW, I disagree. Despite its few problems, we have found the 922 to be a very nice upgrade from a 722k.


----------

